# Minimum value, exclude 0s



## emutuc (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello, thank you for your willingness to help:
I am trying to write the minimum of 3 formulas.  The 3 formulas reference cells, that may have a 0.  How can I resolve?  This is what I have, but i'm still getting 0 counted.

Thank you again


----------



## JamesCanale (Dec 19, 2022)

```
=MIN(FILTER(H2:K2,H2:K2<>0))
```


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi & welcome to MrExcel.
Another option 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=minifs(H2:K2,H2:K2,"<>0")
```


----------



## JamesCanale (Dec 19, 2022)

I see that you are multiplying by 3 for some of them...


```
=MIN(FILTER(H2:K2*{3,3,1,1},H2:K2<>0))
```


----------



## emutuc (Dec 19, 2022)

JamesCanale said:


> ```
> =MIN(FILTER(H2:K2,H2:K2<>0))
> ```


Thanks James.  I think we are in the right track.  But, rather than array, I have the condition of the minimum value of what's in 2 cells and 2 formulas.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

Unless H2 or I2 could be negative numbers, there is no point in multiplying them 3.


----------



## emutuc (Dec 19, 2022)

JamesCanale said:


> I see that you are multiplying by 3 for some of them...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This did it.  Thank you @JamesCanale


----------



## emutuc (Dec 19, 2022)

Fluff said:


> Hi & welcome to MrExcel.
> Another option
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Fluff.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

Glad we could help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

